# Kenko vs Vello Extension Tubes



## cwcaesar (Jun 5, 2013)

I am looking to get a set of Extension Tubes to experiment with Macro before I dive in with a dedicated Macro lens.  I have had my eye on the Kenko Extension tubes, as I have heard that they are the only ones that provide all of the electronic connections necessary to operate the aperture and metering.  Looking at the B&H Website, they list the Vello as a similar product, and it does have some of the electrical connections, but I can't find if I will be able to adjust the aperture or not using AI-S lenses.  All that I can see is that they don't work with AI lenses, but I don't know how that would translate to AI-S lenses.  Can anyone confirm that you can control the aperture using the Vello tubes?

Also, how is the quality of these tubes?  The Kenkos are $200, while the Vellos are $80.  I am sure that I would be giving up a little bit of quality with the Vellos, but I am looking for advice on whether I should 'pony-up' for the Kenkos, or if the Vellos would be worth my time.  I am only planning on using the 50mm 1.8, so no really heavy lenses.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kenko's are the best of it's type available today... the Vellos (which I have not used) are a knock off of the Kenkos. Knock-offs sometimes are good, sometimes not... I would check out whatever user reviews you can find and use that to make a decision. Ho much do you want to gamble, in other words? Lots of times.. you get what you pay for.


----------



## nmoody (Jun 5, 2013)

I have been very happy with my Kenko tubes. They have not failed me yet! =)


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2013)

For a number of years Adorama, the New York camera equipment giant, has sold the ProOptic tubes, which slot in under the Kenko's, at around the $75 price point. They have full AF capability and full electronic diaphragm control.  Pro Optic Auto Extension Tube Set for Nikon AF AETNKAF

I suspect the Vellos, which are relatively new to the market, are designed to compete with the ProOptic tubes. They share a price point, and probably are similar lengths.

A 50mm does not put much weight or flex stress on tubes.


----------



## cwcaesar (Jun 5, 2013)

What exactly is 'full electronic diaphragm control'?  Is that the aperture control?

Reviews on B&H are averaging 4.7 with 30 reviews, so not too shabby.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 5, 2013)

cwcaesar said:


> What exactly is 'full electronic diaphragm control'?  Is that the aperture control?
> 
> Reviews on B&H are averaging 4.7 with 30 reviews, so not too shabby.



Yes, control over the aperture, using the newer "electronic" system used by autofocus Nikons, as opposed to the external, mechanical "pre-Ai" buckhorn and pin system of old-time Nikon tubes, or the Ai notch-and-ridge system that was invented in 1977.

Full electronic diaphragm control will work on ALL AF Nikkor lenses...AF, AF-D, AF-i, and AF-S, D-series, G-series, you name it.


----------



## H4X1MA (Jun 5, 2013)

I just ordered the Vellos yesterday actually. I read that they "sometimes" work with AF-S, problems seem to stem by stacking all 3 and the connections not lining up right. 

Other things I read about these 2, Vellos are plastic where Kenkos are metal. They have a cheaper feel, and I read a review that said to stay away from heavy lenses when using them. I think that has more to do with someone not know how to counter weight their 6 foot lens >.<


----------



## tirediron (Jun 5, 2013)

Moving to equipment.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pro-Optics that Derrel mentioned are metal... as are the Kenkos. If the Vello's are plastic, I would not recommend them.


----------



## cwcaesar (Jun 5, 2013)

Their website says that the mounts are metal, but the rest is plastic  Is this any different construction than the Kenko or the ProOptics?  I believe that they are all metal and plastic combination, but correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jun 5, 2013)

I recently bought the Vello auto extension tubes for Canon. I don't have anything to compare them to but they seem to be of pretty good quality and the connections are snug.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 5, 2013)

cwcaesar said:


> Their website says that the mounts are metal, but the rest is plastic  Is this any different construction than the Kenko or the ProOptics?  I believe that they are all metal and plastic combination, but correct me if I am wrong.



I don't have them in my hand (at work!) but I am positive the Kenkos are ALL metal. And I think the ProOptics are too, based on the ad I read. But can't gaurantee it on the ProOptics since I have not used them. Anything with plastic....  I would not hang a telephoto off of... and I would not expect it to hold up with normal use for as long as the metal ones.


----------



## cwcaesar (Jun 7, 2013)

I got a response from Vello Customer Service the other day and they did confirm that you can control the aperture with their tubes on the newer AF-S lenses.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Question... you just spent 2 grand on D600... why are you trying to cheap out on the tubes?


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Question... you just spent 2 grand on D600... why are you trying to cheap on on the tubes?



Not everyone is filthy rich. Some of us still have to pay the mortgage, college loans, car loans......


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 7, 2013)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Question... you just spent 2 grand on D600... why are you trying to cheap out on the tubes?
> ...



and a lot of us aren't filthy rich.. but still want the best bang for our buck.. something that will last!

 I would hate to see a lens or even a body hit the floor because a set of cheap tubes came apart....


----------



## H4X1MA (Jun 7, 2013)

I stand corrected, apparently I bought Zeikos. Body is plastic, feels cheap as hell. 3 tubes stacked wouldn't A/F. Then I put my Simga lens on which has a tighter connection than the Nikons, and the A/F started working for all of my lenses, so bad connections. The 55-300 is basically a waste of time to use with them, it's wont seem to focus any less than 2 feet, and the size of the object is not impressive. The kit lens so far is the best (I only have 3). You can actually focus on the dust stuck to the glass. Playing with a dead hornet I can make it fill the frame.


----------

